# Race Face Rally FR welche Größe???



## Suffermaker (21. April 2007)

Hy

Wollt mal wissen ich bei den oben genannten Schienbeinschonern für Größe brauche???

-Bin 1,83 groß
-mein Schienbein is so ca. 40 cm lang


----------



## Piefke (22. April 2007)

Ich bin 1,78 m groß und habe Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (22. April 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78 m groß und habe Größe L.



Ich auch und mir passen M.


----------



## Trollobaby (22. April 2007)

nimm L


----------



## Levty (22. April 2007)

182 -> XL
Hab aber auch längere Beine...


----------



## >Helge< (23. April 2007)

1.91 m > XL


----------



## Suffermaker (24. April 2007)

Cool Danke hab mich für L entschieden und passen wunderbar!!!!


----------



## no name (7. September 2007)

moin zusammen!
kann mal jemand bitte die länge von mitte knie bis unterkante protektor in größe M messen ?
wäre eilig, da umtausch erforderlich, kontakt auch über icq...
gruß martin


----------



## Rockrider (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab da mal ne Frage zur Passform der Protektoren und zwar stehen bei mir die Schoner in Größe M bei angewinkelten Beinen etwas ab (siehe Foto)




jetzt möchte ich wissen ob das bei euch auch so ist oder ich vielleicht die falsche Größe gekauft habe. Der Schienbeinschoner endet kurz über dem Knöchel. Bei Größe L ist der Abstand am Knie nicht so groß aber auch noch vorhanden, allerdings ist der dann unten sehr lang und würde an die Schuhe stossen! 

ich danke schon mal für die hoffentlich vielen Antworten

@no name: keine ahnung ob dir die Info noch hilft, aber die Aussenlänge von der Kniemitte bis zur Unterkante beträgt 39 cm.

achja, ich bin 1,79 m groß!


----------



## no name (30. Oktober 2007)

fahre meine in L und bin super zufrieden...
ob die oben abstehen, hmm, kommt hin, fliegt desöfteren etwas dreck rein, ist aber net schlimm, wichtit ist, dass das der schoner nicht rutscht! meine stoßen unten leicht auf den schuhen auf, allerdings ist so das schienenbein kommplett geschützt, musst du wissen, ob es dich beim pedalieren stört...


----------



## el pisote (30. Oktober 2007)

@ no name: Wie groß bist du denn? Hab die Schoner jetzt auch in L und überlege die noch in XL umzutauschen wg der Länge der Schoner und der Enge der Gummis an der Wade. 
Wieviel Platz hast du noch über den Schuhen? Bin selber ca. 186cm                  und hab noch ca. 5 cm Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (30. Oktober 2007)

hi,
hmm gute Frage ..habe bislang nämlich noch keine gekauft ...
hatte welche in M anprobiert ..grad mal gemessen Länge vom Knie bis zum Knöchel ca. 40cm...
ich fand´M passten so eigentlich ganz gut ..ist nur die Frage passen die dann auch noch mit hohen Schuhen ..oder stossen sie da an so das es stört ..
also M passt eigentlich ..aber wenn man den Fuß anwinkelt ..was ja beim fahren nicht selten ist ...und dann noch mit hohen Schuhen ...


----------



## no name (31. Oktober 2007)

also wie gesagt fahre die schoner in größe L. Dazu habe ich meistens die five ten schuhe mit knöchelschutz an, also sind die nochmal ein gutes stück höher als normale schuhe. in dieser kombination stoßen die protektoren leicht auf den schuhen auf, was mich jedoch nicht stört - so ist wenigstens das ganze schienenbein geschützt...
körpergröße ist 183 cm.
im ürbigen weiten sich die klettverschlüssen, wenn du die mit den gummis meintest, noch ein stückchen.
bilder, wie die protektoren mit schuhen aussehen, sind in meiner galerie -> action

cheers no name


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute,

auch wenn der letzte Beitrag schon etwas zurückliegt möchte ich trotzdem noch meine Erfahrung bezüglich der Race Face Fally FR Schoner beisteuern...

Also ich bin ca. 175 Groß und ca. 83kg schwer...  

Habe mir die Schoner in Größe L bestellt, dass war die richtige Größe wie ich finde, denn die Schoner sind sehr lang! Gehen wirklich verdammt weit runter, trage auch die Five Ten Schuhe (Low) und der Schoner liegt fast auf diesen auf. Aber ich find´s nicht störend sondern von Vorteil, da mehr Schutz!

Ach ja, die Maße von meinem Bein...

Kniescheibe-Mitte -> Knöchel-Mitte = 40cm
Umfang Wade, dickste Stelle = ebenfalls 40cm

Beinumfang... ganz wichtig, da die Fixierbänder leider nicht besonders lang sind. Bei mir paßt´s grad noch so... habe aber die Hoffnung das diese sich nach einer Weile vielleicht noch etwas weiten!? 

Ansonsten, einfach geile Schoner mit Mörderoptik !!!


----------



## Phil81 (1. Januar 2008)

Das einzige was mich stört an den Schoner ist das bei mir sich die Polsterung langsam aufzulösen beginnt. Bei dem nicht gerade kleinen Preis bin ich dann doch etwas entäuscht das dieses schon nach 1 Jahr eintritt


----------



## Farodin (9. Januar 2008)

Ich habe die Teile in M (bin 183 groß und 67 kg schwer) passen perfekt.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11141
(dort zu bestellen hat sich gelohnt  ) 
mit Sammelbestellung erst recht!


----------



## Pitchshifter (9. Januar 2008)

Gute Alternative sind auch die:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10171

noch nicht getestet aber die haben ein Netz hinten das ich von den Rally DH Schützern kenne und wenn es das selbe ist, dann schützt es gut gegen Kontakt mit den Pins der Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2008)

Hey Leute, brauch bei den Maßen auch nochmal Eure Hilfe. Ich habe folgende Maße gemessen:

Größe: 1,79m
Länge Schienbein (Knöchel bis unters Knie): 37,5cm
Umfang Wade: 43,5cm
Länge Unterarm (Handgelenk bis Ellbogen): 26cm
Umfang Unterarm: 29,5cm

Würde bei diesen Maßen die Größe M passen oder doch eher L? Ich möchte auf keinen Fall, dass die Schoner an die Schuhe stoßen. 

Bin dankbar für jede Antwort. 

LG
MIK


----------



## Rockrider (4. März 2008)

hallo MIK,
bei den Maßen würde ich dir die Schoner in Größe L empfehlen, da sonst die Klettbänder einfach zu eng werden, sie dehnen sich allerdings mit der Zeit etwas. Ich hab nen Wadenumfang von ca. 40 cm und da ist es schon verdammt eng! Die Länge müsste eigentlich auch passen, wenn du keine Wanderschuhe trägst. Kannst ja einfach mal beide Größen bestellen und die falschen zurück schicken!

gruß
Rockrider


----------



## -MIK- (5. März 2008)

Hi Rockride,

hab vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Unrecht haste nicht, werde mal beide bestellen und die nicht passenden zurück. Aber schon mal gut ne Richtung zu haben.

Gruß,
MIK


----------



## tschobi (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
hatte mir den thread durchgelesen und beide in Größe L bestellt.

Größe: 180cm
Länge Schienbein: 41cm (im Stehen von Mitte Knöchel bis unter die Kniescheibe)
Umfang Wade: 44cm
Umfang Unterarm: 32cm
Länge Unterarm: 25cm (abgewinkelt, von Handgelenk bis zur Blutabzapfstelle ;-)   )

Da ich generell recht kräftig bin und auch noch ein paar Kilos zuviel rumschleppe (siehe Waden/Unterarmumfang) werden die Bänder schon recht knapp. Aber es reicht noch so eben.

Fazit:
Wer meine Längen hat sollte auf jeden Fall L nehmen. XL wäre zu lang und M relativ knapp. Die Schoner stoßen noch nicht an den Schuhen auf, ist aber perfekt abgedeckt. 
Sollte aber jemand noch mehr Umfang als ich haben, ist von L abzuraten, da die Bänder echt super kurz sind. XL wäre bei den Umfängen ideal, dann werden aber die Protektoren zu lang, schätze ich.
Meine Lösung: Ich lasse mir von meiner Mutter das weiche Klett auf den Riemen verlängern/bzw noch eins dabeinähen. Dann kneift es nicht so in der Wade. Bin selber nicht so schneiderisch begabt.  

Hoffe konnte Einigen, die demnächst welche suchen weiterhelfen. 
Ach ja, die Dinger sind beim freeriden einfach der Hammer


----------



## tschobi (11. Juni 2008)

Hab die übrigens da gekauft:
http://www.cycle-aix.de/advanced_se...g62h6eujr4p5uff22&keywords=race+face&x=23&y=5
Waren günstiger, als aus England.


----------



## mqaglus1 (8. Juli 2008)

Hab ich auch, Lieferzeit 3 Tage, und für 55 Ocken (+5 Versand) ein echtes Schnäppchen.
Obs daran liegt, dass beide Schoner mit einem L für Links gekennzeichnet sind? 
 Sind aber schon R und L, also alles in Ordnung. 

Gruß,
Markus





tschobi schrieb:


> Hab die übrigens da gekauft:
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/advanced_se...g62h6eujr4p5uff22&keywords=race+face&x=23&y=5
> Waren günstiger, als aus England.


----------



## tschobi (8. Juli 2008)

mqaglus1 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch, Lieferzeit 3 Tage, und für 55 Ocken (+5 Versand) ein echtes Schnäppchen.
> Obs daran liegt, dass beide Schoner mit einem L für Links gekennzeichnet sind?
> Sind aber schon R und L, also alles in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Dachte schon du meintest das ernst.
Mein Kumpel fragte mich auch sofort, warum sie mir zwei linke geschickt hätten. Da musste ich erstmal erklären, dass das die Größe ist....


----------



## Ghost-FAN (30. September 2008)

Hi
ich hab die möglichkeit die Race Face RAlly FR 2008 für 50 euro + 7,90 versand zu bekommen. Sie sind in größe M und mein schienbein is von mitte Kniescheibe  bis knapp über den knöchel gemessen 38-39 cm...umfang von der wade ist 38.
Denkt ihr dass es sinnvoll ist die zu kaufen oder soll ich lieber 70-80 euro für größe L bezahlen??


----------



## Tion (1. Oktober 2008)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab die möglichkeit die Race Face RAlly FR 2008 für 50 euro + 7,90 versand zu bekommen. Sie sind in größe M und mein schienbein is von mitte Kniescheibe  bis knapp über den knöchel gemessen 38-39 cm...umfang von der wade ist 38.
> Denkt ihr dass es sinnvoll ist die zu kaufen oder soll ich lieber 70-80 euro für größe L bezahlen??



Ich hab sie mir in M gekauft und so ganz neu sitzen die Dinger verdammt eng. Wade ist 40cm ... ich hoffe die längen sich noch etwas ... mit 38 sollten die ok sein.


----------



## eesti (2. Oktober 2008)

Tion schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mir in M gekauft und so ganz neu sitzen die Dinger verdammt eng. Wade ist 40cm ... ich hoffe die längen sich noch etwas ... mit 38 sollten die ok sein.



Lieber bissle enger als zu weit, so verrutschen sie bei einem Sturz nicht und können optimal schützen. Hab die FR version auch in M und kann sie nur empfehlen, sind echt top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (2. Oktober 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Meine Lösung: Ich lasse mir von meiner Mutter das weiche Klett auf den Riemen verlängern/bzw noch eins dabeinähen. Dann kneift es nicht so in der Wade. Bin selber nicht so schneiderisch begabt.



Habe mir das Klettband ohne Häckchen von meiner mum ein wenig versetzen lassen, so passen sie optimal! War auch keine große Sache...

Achja, und immernoch super zufrieden.


----------



## maddin80 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Meine Wade hat nen Umfang von ca 39cm, bin ziemlich schlank. Würde da Größe M reichen?
Ach ja, Schienbein-Länge 37,5 cm.
Habe hier ledeir in der Nähe keinen Laden zum anprobieren. Könntet Ihr behilflich sein?

Gruß und Danke im Voraus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philipp2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

ich hab auch eine Frage und wil nicht extra nen neuen Thread eröffnen.

Und zwar wollte ich wissen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Größen bei den SixSixOne Kyle Strait Knieschonern hat??

Ich bin 1.71cm groß, falls das was hilft.


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Größe kann ich Dir leider nicht wirklich nennen, kann Dir nur sagen, daß die mit der Zeit etwas weiter werden.
Bin 1,80 habe recht kräftige Beine und benutze xl. Hätte mir jetzt wo ich das mit dem Weiten weiss aber wohl besser L holen sollen.
Sonst aber ein geiler Schoner, der selbst bei mehrstündigen Touren nicht stört.


----------



## tschobi (27. Oktober 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatte mir den thread durchgelesen und beide in Größe L bestellt.
> 
> Größe: 180cm
> ...


.


----------



## tschobi (27. Oktober 2008)

@maddin 80   Größe dürfte bei dir passen


----------



## maddin80 (27. Oktober 2008)

@tschobi
Hi und danke dir. Hast Du ca die gleichen Mäße!


----------



## clk2106 (29. Oktober 2008)

hatte mir den thread durchgelesen und dein beinprotektor in Größe L bestellt.

Größe: 188cm
Länge Schienbein: 44cm (im Stehen von Mitte Knöchel bis unter die Kniescheibe)
Umfang Wade: 44cm

Mir kommt der Schützer von der Länge super vor, nur die Riemen sind echt knapp, das schneidet mir der Zeit sicher ein... dafür is der Verschluss überm Knie recht locker im vgl zu anderen Schützern. Beim Treten scheint da der Knieschutz eher gerade wegzustehen, wenn das Knie abgewinkelt ist. Wie schauts da bei euch aus??
Bei den unteren 2 Klettern drehen sich die Kunststoffschlaufen dann tw. um 90° und verlängern so selbstständig den Riemen, sollt wohl auch nicht so sein!?!?

Bin am Überlegen, mir ev. doch den XL zuzulegen, der wird mir aber womöglich doch zu lang - und das Thema mit dem Knie wird dort sicher noch mehr.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (29. Oktober 2008)

kann genau deine erfahrungen bestätigen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. Oktober 2008)

Wartet auf die 2009er Ausführung, die haben ein viel besseres Riemensystem. Gesehen auf der Eurobike dieses Jahr....


----------



## tschobi (30. Oktober 2008)

maddin80 schrieb:


> @tschobi
> Hi und danke dir. Hast Du ca die gleichen Mäße!



stehen im zitat in Post 32.....


----------



## maddin80 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Meine sind heute in Größe M gekommen, unten am Knöchel leicht eng aber sonst perfekt. Bin schon auf den 1. Traileinsatz gespannt.
Danke nochmal!!!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Oktober 2008)

Preistip:

Ich habe die Arm- und Beinprotektoren für je 49,- bei Chainreactioncycles bestellt.
Mit Trikot dazu portofrei.
4 Tage Lieferzeit

Größe L bei 1,88m
Waden 40cm
Schienbein: 44cm


----------



## roterflitzer (22. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

hier scheinen ja alle passende Schoner gefunden zu haben.
Egal ob L, XL oder M -wie siehts denn mitm Rutschen aus? 
Meine KyleSTrait machen das nicht - da ich aber doch lieber auch das Schienbein protektiert hab, fahr ich seit geraumer Zeit nur noch mit SixSIxOne Race Protektoren (das sind die die der Peaty glaub auch fährt). 
War im Sommer ein schneller zwangskauf.
und vom ersten Tag an sind die Dinger am Rutschen. trotz leichtem Strumpf. da hält nichts, es sei denn sie stehen unten auf. 
Da ich weg vom Strumpf will gibt es eigentlich keine Alternative zu den RaceFace - nur will ich zu dem Preis auch wissen obs eben rutscht oder nicht; kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein händler Probefahren unter derzeitigen Bedingungen gutheißt
schon mal danke für eure Erfahrungen
es grüßt der Flitzer


----------



## b00m (3. Januar 2009)

Hm, der Thread ist zwar schon etwas über nen Monat alt aber ich hole ihn nun trotzdem nochmal hoch da heute meine RaceFace FR in L gekommen sind.

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie der ein oder Andere hier im Thread schon geschrieben hat: L ist definitiv "meine" Größe, denn Sie passen von der Länge perfekt, auch der Verschluss am Schenkel oben passt perfekt und geht sich von der Größe her aus. Nur die 3 Verschlüsse hinter der Wade unten passen bei mir hinten und vorne nicht, mein Problem ist das ich ziemlich stramme Waden habe (160-180 KG Beinpresse auf Ausdauer) *g* und nun hab ich meine Mum angehauen ob die einfach die Klettstreifen auf der hinteren Anbringung verlängern kann. Sie meinte das sei kein Problem und somit ist L auch für mich perfekt.

Bin ca 1.82 groß. Achja und die Dinger sitzen so bomben fest, ich glaube bevor die beim Sturz abgehen reiss ich mir ein Bein ab.



Fazit: Richtig geile Schoner, machen nen super Eindruck nur der Klettverschluss ist etwas Kurz aber kann jeder Hobby-Shneider in wenigen Minuten beheben.

MFG Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. Januar 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> nur der Klettverschluss ist etwas Kurz aber kann jeder Hobby-Shneider in wenigen Minuten beheben.



Servus, wenn Deine Mum damit fertig ist, kannste dann mal n Foto posten? Würde mich mal interessieren wie es aussieht.


----------



## b00m (3. Januar 2009)

Jep stelle die Tage hier nen Vorher/-Nacher-Bild rein.


----------



## tschobi (3. Januar 2009)

Hab ja schon geschrieben, das meine mum die Klett ebenfalls geändert hat.
Verlängern ist aber nicht so top, sondern einfach Klett abtrennen und etwas weiter wieder aufnähen. Sieht dann etwas sauberer aus...


Nur so am Rande. 

Bis denne


----------



## b00m (3. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich hätte einfach so ein Klettband gekauft und zusätzlich zum Ansatz ganz hinten ebne weiter vorne noch eins zusätzlich aufgenäht, sollte ich irgendwann mal abmagern kann ich so die Dinger immer noch in der alten Größe benutzen. 



Naja werds mal fotografieren wennsfertig ist. *G*


----------



## tschobi (4. Januar 2009)

Ist ja auch ok, wie du willst.

So kostet es halt auch nichts


----------



## b00m (6. Januar 2009)

So ist nun doch auch auf teilen und versetzen des vorhandenen Klettbandes rausgelaufen. SIeht aber top aus und die Dinger passen nun wie angegossen.

Anbei ein Pic falls es wen interessiert. Arbeitsaufwand evtl ne Stunde, wenn überhaupt, sieht danach aus als wären sie so gekauft wenn mans sauber macht.


----------



## tschobi (7. Januar 2009)

Ist wirklich komisch, alle haben zu dicke Waden ;-)

Ist doch ganz schön geworden. Meine sehen ähnlich aus!


----------



## b00m (7. Januar 2009)

Ja stimmt, aber die Dinger sind wirklich wirklich etwas knapp bemessen hinten, wenn ich meinen Kumpel anschaue, der ein absoluter Hungerhaken ist mit 1,85 und 70 KG und L genau passt, dann ist ja klar das Leute die dicker sind oder trainieren in Form von Radfahren dickere Waden haben.

Zumal mir die DInger an den Schenkel Top passen, da musste ich nicht verlängern, war das bei dir auch so?


----------



## tschobi (7. Januar 2009)

Ja, war genauso


----------



## ebroglio (18. Januar 2009)

So,ich muss mich nun auch mal hier einklinken da ich das Gefühl hab genau zwischen Größe M und L zu liegen.

Länge von Mitte Knöchel bis Mitte Kniescheibe: ca. 41cm

Umfang: ca. 36cm/37cm

Beides nur ungefähr gemessen,bin heute Abend irgendwie zu blöd um gescheit zu messen,aber das sollte hinkommen.

Nun meine Frage an euch,welche Größe sollt ich nehmen?Wenn ich eine lange Hose trage werden die Schienbeinschoner über die Hose kommen (Röhre).Wenn ich ne kurze Hose trag ganz normal..

Will auf jeden fall die Race Face Rally FR,hab nur gutes über die gelesen,und würde bei Cycle-aix bestellen,jedoch per Nachnahme.

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (19. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Zu den Race Face, wollte die auch unbegingt haben, habe mir sie auch geholt. Würde dir aber raten, wenn Du quasi zwischen den Größen hengst, L zu kaufen. Ich musste meine Klets schon anpassen. Der untere Klet ist ziemlich kurz geraten!

Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Januar 2009)

größe l. hose unter den schonern zu tragen ist kacke. schnürt nur ein.


----------



## ebroglio (19. Januar 2009)

Wirklich L?Ich hätte zu M tendiert..alle anderen haben so dicke Waden,außerdem hab ich eig. etwas kürzere Beine.Aber wenn ihr L sagt,sollte das passen.

Hose unter Schoner kommt auch bloß im Winter,d.h. wenns sein muss,unter die Röhre passt leider kein Schoner.hehe.Brauch aber eh ne neue Hose fürs fahren,die man auch kaputt machen kann / nicht zu leicht kaputt geht.Mal schauen..das wird in Zukunft kommen.

Dann bestell ich L.Ich bedanke euch und werde,sobald die Schoner da sind,mal mein Feedback geben.

Gruß Felix


----------



## b00m (19. Januar 2009)

Hm, ohne dich jetzt verunsichern zu wollen, wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 1.82 und L passte perfekt, meinem Kumepl mit ca 1.85 passte L auch noch sehr gut und er hätte diese genommen. Eventuell hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## ebroglio (19. Januar 2009)

Hi, jetzt wäre es eh zu spät. Bin auch ca. 1.82 groß,sollten schon passen.Hoffe sie kommen bald.Brauch auch mein Entlüftungskit..


----------



## DaMatta (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch zwischen L und M geschwankt. Habe dann zu beide bestellt und zu L gegriffen.


----------



## prams (29. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Steh jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung welche Größe ich nehmen soll
Bin zwar 1,81 groß, aber ziemlich schmal. Das heißt ca. 34cm Wadenumfang an der dicksten Stelle. Vom Knöchel bis unter die Kniescheibe sinds ca. 38cm im Stehen.

Was wäre denn da am Besten, oder haben die allgemein den falschen Schnitt für mich?
Ausprobieren is leider nicht drin, weil das Ganze doch eher ein Nischenprodukt ist und ich hier keinen Händler finde der die führt.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Januar 2009)

L nehmen. ich bin 1 cm größer... der verstellbereich der klettbänder reicht dicke aus.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2009)

Sollte jemand noch welche suchen - Hibike verkäuft die Rally FR im Moment für 49,90 . Gr. M und L sind noch lieferbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin etwa 1.85m und fahre die Fr seit ich etwa 1.75m groß war Hab eine größe M und die passt immernoch super. Allerdings bin ich auch ziemlich dürr - keine Sprinterwaden...


----------



## softbiker (9. März 2009)

Hey Jungs hab heute auch meine Rally bekommen. Bin so 1,85 und hab bissl kräfitgere Wadl. Da drücken die Dinger ja dann dochn bissl. Aber XL ist dann gleich mal 3cm länger.
Wie sieht es aus? Meine Wadl san dann doch a bissl kräftiger, am besten wäre es einfach noch ein Klett einzunähen oder wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?
Grüße Michi


----------



## b00m (9. März 2009)

Ja, einfach mal eine Seite zurück blätern, steht da auch so, man kann sie gut umnähen.


----------



## Platzhoersch (8. April 2009)

HI!
- bin 1,92m
- Mitte Knöchel bis Mitte Kniescheibe 45cm 
- Wadenumfang 45cm
=> XL?

Gruß, Hoersch


----------



## Eisbäcker (17. April 2009)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> HI!
> - bin 1,92m
> - Mitte Knöchel bis Mitte Kniescheibe 45cm
> - Wadenumfang 45cm
> ...




Jo, würd mich auch interessieren. Hab das gleiche Schienenbein 

Hat jemand schonmal die DH getestet? Was ist der Unterschied?

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen das die FR besser sitzen, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2009)

die dh sind hinten noch zu und somit musst du die anziehen wie socken. das suckt. platzhoersch nimm die xl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >ghostrider< (17. April 2009)

a


----------



## >ghostrider< (17. April 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> hatte mir den thread durchgelesen und dein beinprotektor in Größe L bestellt.
> 
> Größe: 188cm
> Länge Schienbein: 44cm (im Stehen von Mitte Knöchel bis unter die Kniescheibe)
> ...



hab das gleiche problem. die protektoren haben die perfekte länge. 
die klettverschlüsse an der wade könnten länger sein, kann man aber - wie hier schon beschrieben was drannähen (werd mal meiner mama nen großen blumenstrauß schenken).
allerdings stört mich das auch, das die knieschale beim treten immer wegsteht - habt ihr da auch probleme??


----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2009)

steht die nach vorne weg? also richtung fahrtreichtung? wenn ja dann muss du die oberen beiden klettbänder enger schliessen. ich hab keine probleme damit. die besten teile wo gibt.


----------



## valmal86 (18. Mai 2009)

hat sich eigentlich von den größen her beim 2009er modell etwas geändert?

ich bin 176 cm
mitte kniescheibe bis mitte knöchel im stehen 41 cm
wadenumfang ca 42 cm
ellbogeninnenseite bis handgelenk 23 cm
unterarmumfang 30 cm

bin also genau in diesem bereich wos schwierig ist ob M oder L 
was meint ihr??


----------



## taly (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir das 2009 Modell in XL geholt. Interessanterweise ist das quasi genauso groß wie das L Modell aus 2008. Außerdem sieht der Schienbeinschutz nicht mehr ganz so massiv aus...


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2009)

mach mal bitte ein bild...


----------



## valmal86 (18. Mai 2009)

Sollte sich das durch die ganze palette so verhalten, müsste ich auf jeden fall den L nehmen oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2009)

sofern es sich um ein 2009er modell handelt: ja.


----------



## FeierabendF (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,

@valmal86: Hast du deine schon und kannst evt. was zu den 2009er Größen sagen? Oder vllt jemand anderes?

Bilder wären vllt auch net verkehrt, hab bisher nur die Herstellerbilder gesehen 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## valmal86 (5. Juni 2009)

Hi, hab meine in größe L vorgestern bestellt, hoffe dass sie nächste woche kommen.
Bestellt hab ich sie bei crc in braun schwarz.
werde sobald sie da sind mal ein foto machen, sollten sie mir zu groß sein, kann man ja vielleicht was ausmachen, damit sie nicht den rückweg nach england antreten müssen, sondern den besitzer im näheren umkreis wechseln 

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierabendF (5. Juni 2009)

Super,

die Farbe würd ich auch nehmen, und auch bei CRC bestellen...

Dann warte ich mal bis deine da sind


----------



## valmal86 (5. Juni 2009)

is guuut, ich hoffe es dauert nicht zu lange


----------



## valmal86 (8. Juni 2009)

werd si ende dieser bis anfang nächster woche bekommen


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juni 2009)

sind gerade gekommen, werd heut am abend fotos machen und reinstellen


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juni 2009)

in meinem album sind jetz fotos drinn


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juni 2009)

also, hier wie versprochen die fotos von meinen 09ern race face rally fr in black - brown und größe L. habe auch fotos von arm und bein mit "maßstab" gemacht  Wandeumfang ist an der dicksten stelle ca. 42 cm. die klettverschlüsse sind wirklich eher eng, aber es geht sich aus.




















wenn noch wer was wissen will, fragen


----------



## b00m (15. Juni 2009)

Sind die Armschoner auch L?

Danke für die Pics.


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juni 2009)

ja sind auch L


----------



## b00m (15. Juni 2009)

Dnake dir, na mal schauen was es bei mir wird. Brauche nämlich die Woche auch noch Ellbogen und Weste. Für die Beine habe ich auch die RF Fr, aber  die alten von 08.

Das 661-Sachs macht halt auch nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukiSkywalker (20. September 2009)

Hi weiß jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Rally DH und FR?
Danke


----------



## Ducmo (29. April 2010)

valmal86 schrieb:


> also, hier wie versprochen die fotos von meinen 09ern race face rally fr in black - brown und größe L. habe auch fotos von arm und bein mit "maßstab" gemacht  Wandeumfang ist an der dicksten stelle ca. 42 cm. die klettverschlüsse sind wirklich eher eng, aber es geht sich aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und, wie bist Du zufrieden mit den Protektoren?

Gruss
Ducmo


----------



## valmal86 (30. April 2010)

ja, sind eigentlich schwer in ordnung.
schlimme stürze mussten sie noch nicht aushalten.
das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört ist, dass ich bei den knieprotektoren die obersten beiden klettverschlüsse beim bergauf fahren aufmachen muss weil sie in der kniekehle stören.

achja, die ellbogenteile eignen sich auch spitze zum eishockeyspielen


----------



## Ducmo (30. April 2010)

Ok, Danke für Dein Feedback.

Werd es mir mal überlegen.
Alternativen zu RaceFace Rally?


----------



## -MIK- (30. April 2010)

O'neal Rocker


----------



## Ducmo (30. April 2010)

sehen nicht schlecht aus. müssen die schuhe ausgezogen werden zum anziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (30. April 2010)

nein, schuhe kannst anlassen!


----------



## Ducmo (30. April 2010)

thx


----------



## Canadafan (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,
zunächst mal danke für die vielen guten Tipps, die mir bei der Entscheidung zwischen M und L weitergeholfen haben. Von der Körpergröße bin ich ganz klar ein L-Typ, vom Race Face Fit Chart aber eher M. Meine Empfehlung:
- beide Größen schicken lassen/im Laden kaufen
- ausgiebig anprobieren mit Bike Schuhen
- typische Bewegung simulieren (Kniebeugen, nicht die Treppe runter hechten )
- Protektoren nach unten Richtung Knöchel schieben, denn rutschen werden sie bestimmt, wenn man sie den ganzen Tag trägt. 

Und das ist bei mir der entscheidende Vorteil von L gewesen: die stützen sich mit dem weichen Schaumstoff ohne viel rutschen am Sprunggelenk auf, und dennoch ist das ganze Knie von Hartschale geschützt. Bei den M "schaut" das Knie oben ein paar cm über der Hartschale heraus. Also diesen letzten Test nicht vergessen!

Generell ist das ja mit den Größen eine Sache. Mein 661 Vapor Jacket ist M, bei den Evo Elbow Pads tendiere ich zu XL... Vielleicht zu viel Spinat...

Happy trails!


----------



## flyingscot (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe hier gerade die Ralley DH liegen und bin ziemlich enttäuscht, ich werde sie zurückschicken:

Die Größe in L scheint richtig zu sein für mich, aber egal wie fest ich die Bänder befestige, ich kann die Schoner mit Leichtigkeitkeit nach unten schieben, sodaß fast das Knie oben herausschaut... das kann wohl nicht der Sinn der Sache sein, oder?

Eigentlich suchte ich Ersatz für meine alten TSG-Schützer, die sind zwar deutlich schwächer gepolstert, aber rutschen tun die aufgrund des Strumpfes oben kein bisschen.


----------



## Mahnitu (9. Juli 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> ...
> Alternativen zu RaceFace Rally?



Probier mal vielleicht die:
TSG knee skin whistler.

Wie flyingscot kann ich sagen: durch den Strumpf rutschen die kein Ding.


----------



## pat (9. Juli 2010)

Canadafan schrieb:


> Und das ist bei mir der entscheidende Vorteil von L gewesen: die stützen sich mit dem weichen Schaumstoff ohne viel rutschen am Sprunggelenk auf, und dennoch ist das ganze Knie von Hartschale geschützt.


Dito bei mir, mit Rally FR XL, altes Modell. Seit mir ein doppelter Beinbruch eine Handbreit über dem Knöchel 1 Platte und 7 Schrauben eingebracht hat, lege ich Wert auf Schoner bis zum Schuh runter.
[Danke nochmals an Dainese für die zu kurzen Schoner, sehr nützlich.  ]


flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Größe in L scheint richtig zu sein für mich, aber egal wie fest ich die Bänder befestige, ich kann die Schoner mit Leichtigkeitkeit nach unten schieben, sodaß fast das Knie oben herausschaut...


Dann sind sie zu kurz. Meine kann ich nicht nach unten schieben, die stehen auf dem Schuh auf und bleiben stets genau, wo sie hingehören. Hatte nie bessere Schoner. 
Wer was elegantes minimalistisches für die schicke Optik an der Liftschlange sucht, schaue sich besser was anderes an. Stören beim fahren tun die RF aber überhaupt nicht. Bewegungsfreiheit ist gut, Sitz sehr stabil, Schutz sowieso, halt warm sind sie.

Gruss Pat


----------



## 3xA (15. Juli 2010)

Müssen die Race Face Rally Knie/Schienbeinschoner bis zum Schuh runter gehen? Weil ich bin 174cm gross und habe heute grösse S probiert die sitzen eig. gut sind aber ca. 4 Fingerbreit vom Schuh entfernt. Und nur das Band an der Wade war mir bisschen eng aber ist net schlimm. (Sind "leicht" gebraucht und desswegen ziemlich günstig bei dem Typen)
Was meint ihr soll ich sie so nehmen?

Gruss


----------



## eesti (15. Juli 2010)

Ich bin etwas kleiner wie du, 171cm und hab die in Größe M, besser ist es schon wenn sie bis zum Schuh reichen dann ist das kommplette Schienbein geschützt.


----------



## jackJ3lly (16. Juli 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Alternativen zu RaceFace Rally?




O´Neal Trail FR


----------



## Ducmo (16. Juli 2010)

ok danke....habe vergessen zu sagen das ich mir die Race Face geholt habe...die nächsten Wochen werden sie getestet.

übrigens in xl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3xA (16. Juli 2010)

eesti schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas kleiner wie du, 171cm und hab die in Größe M, besser ist es schon wenn sie bis zum Schuh reichen dann ist das kommplette Schienbein geschützt.



OK......

Wie schon gesagt die sind Occasion und kosten nur 15 Euro. 
Ich schätze ich werde sie kaufen weil ich hab im Moment net sehr viel Geld weil ich mir ein neues Bike angeschafft habe......

Aber danke für dein Kommentar.

Gruss


----------



## Airwave (9. August 2010)

Bin nun auch im Besitz des 2010 Modells Rally Fr, die Schoner machen auch einen soliden Eindruck und gut verarbeitenden Eindruck, ABER:

Muss man sich für die Teile die Knie rasieren?? Oder vor jeder Fahrt einfetten?
Bei jeder Bewegung des Knie fühlt es sich so an als wenn die Schoner versuchen die Haare am Knie auszureißen...sehr angenehm...das Innenmaterial das ja rutschemend wirkt, ist an dieser Stelle leider fehl am Platz.

Wie issen das bei euch? Keine Probleme?

Die Teile sind ausserdem ziemlich warm...


----------



## Rockrider (10. August 2010)

ich habe das alte Modell der Rally FR und da gibt es das Problem auch, nach ca. 30 km merkt man schon das die Haare weniger werden und manchmal auch die Haut wund wird. 
Aber im Vergleich mit meinen alten Schonern von TSG ist das schon super, bei denen waren meine Knie nach 10 Minuten Haarlos


----------



## .floe. (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen, bei mir werden jetzt auch neue Schoner fällig. Meine alten Dainese fallen auseinender und waren so oder so etwas zu groß. Hab mich mal ausgemessen: Schienbein von Mitte Kniescheibe bis Mitte Knöchel 40,5cm, Wadenumfang 42cm. Denke mal, dass die Größe L passen sollte. Mir ist sehr wichtig, dass der Schoner stramm am Bein sitzt, Riemen dürfen ruhig ein bisschen eng sein - normalerweise weitet sich das so oder so mit der Zeit. Bei meinen Dainese sind die Klettbänder mittlerweile schon zu lang geworden. Ich trage flache Schuhe, wenn die Schoner die Schuhe beim pedalieren leicht berühren, wäre das ok - muss aber nicht sein 

L sollte passen, oder?


----------



## .floe. (26. Oktober 2010)

Grösse L ist heute bei mir angekommen - passt wunderbar, nur am Knie könnten sie etwas straffer sitzen. Die Riemen sindn Tick zu lang.


----------



## schrauber.3009 (16. November 2010)

Hi,
  will mir die 2010er Race Face Rally kaufen.. weis aber nicht welche Größe ich nehmen soll.. ich bin 1,66 m groß und von mitte-Kniescheibe bis mitte-Knöchel sinds 37 cm  (bin aber noch am wachsen) weis nicht ob ich S oder M nehmen soll. Tendiere gerade eher zu M da sie n weilchen halten sollen und es mir auch nichts ausmacht wenn die an den Schuhen anstosen. Mein Kumpel will sich die auch holen hat aber das gleiche Problem.. ist ca. 1,70 groß und von mitte-Kniescheibe bis mitte-Knöchel sinds 41 cm könnt ihr mir vllt weiterhelfen?
  Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## FXP_Freak (22. Mai 2011)

kann mir bitte mal jemand einen shop nennen wo man die Rally Fr Mod. 2011 bestellen kann ? hab die bislang nur bei hbike gefunden aber da ist meine größe leider ausverkauft.


----------



## pedax (22. Mai 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> kann mir bitte mal jemand einen shop nennen wo man die Rally Fr Mod. 2011 bestellen kann ? hab die bislang nur bei hbike gefunden aber da ist meine größe leider ausverkauft.



Also die 2010er bekommst du momentan ermäßigt bei CRC (Chain Reaction Cycles):
RaceFace Rally FR Leg Combi 2010
RaceFace Rally FR Arm Combi 2010

Ob es schon ein 2011er Modell gibt bezweifle ich stark, da Race Face ende 2010 Insolvenz anmelden musst und erst vor ca. 2 Wochen von einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter gerettet wurde, von daher würde es mich sehr wundern wenn es nach so kurzer Zeit schon 2011er gäbe. Deshalb würde ich dir den Rat geben ein 2010er Modell zu kaufen, denn bis neue nachgeliefert werden wird es wohl noch ein paar Wochen oder Monate dauern.


----------



## Nforcer (19. Dezember 2012)

Da meine TSG-Schoner schon ein paar Jährchen alt sind, habe ich mir mal die 2012er RF geholt.
Ansich machen diese einen guten Eindruck. Nur stört mich die Passform am Knie. Immer wenn ich das Bein anwinkel, dann "rutscht/zieht" der Schoner am Knie, so dass das Knie im angewinkelten Zustand fast frei ist.
Irgendwie stört mich das. So kommt erstens Dreck in den Schoner, und das Knie ist nicht geschützt und es sieht kacke aus.
Ich habe mal Fotos gemacht, einmal vom neuen RF Schoner und einemal vom guten alten TSG:









Sitzen die RF bei euch auch so?
Welche Schoner sitzen denn ähnlich der TSG?

Hatte eventuell an die Dainese Oak Knee Long gedacht:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/protektoren/dainese-oak-knee-guard-hard-long-black/304597.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (19. Dezember 2012)

die von POC sitzen besser...


----------



## Nforcer (28. Dezember 2012)

Habe nun den Dainese Oak Hard Long bekommen.
Dieser ist aber von der Größe her wie für Kinder gemacht.
Viel zu kurz und zu schmal. Jedoch passt dieser deutlich besser am Oberschenkel.


----------

